# Honest review of multiple sponsors



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

Bored at work so I will give an honest review of different sponsors I have dealt with.  I am not super active on here and don't really care if this offends anyone.  Matter of fact I think this bored is kinda ass backwards.....Seems like people are more interested in kissing sponsors ass then helping us the buyers out.  Ok here we go I will try and be as accurate as possible.   * NAPS*- *been a year and half I would say got some gen shi oils which I thought were fantastic actually even if over priced and in the annoying little 5ml bottles.  also got some geneza orals which were just ok. I think underdosed.  I have heard geneza is a pretty spotty company all together real hit or miss in their batches.  Also shipping time was stupid I think I waited almost 6 weeks. honestly wouldn't order again too many good domestic cources...ALTHOUGH naps does have as huge variety and they have everything which is nice.                                       *


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

UNCLE Z- ordered maybe year half ago.  Again SHIT shipping time waited over a month.  Tried both the uncle z line and the EP line. both oils and orals.  Was impressed by everything!  Even did the domestic option once and shipping on that was very good. Infact I actually liked this source until we went AWOL like a year or so ago and honestly that would probably scare me from ever ordering again.  Other than that I liked Z alot


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

MLG- ordered several times over the years.  Have tried his test and EQ.  Really liked both a lot.  Cheap and DID ship very fast and dirt cheap shipping.  I know there was an issue once a year or ago about some labs coming back underdosed on their test personally I have always had good luck. Have tried both their dbol and winny both sucked.....But that was probably almost 2 years ago maybe that's changed now.  Heard lately their shipping times have been slow too.  Still a source I like though a lot for the basics.  Good prices cheap shipping good reps


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

AMA- Ordered probably 3 times now in the last 9 months.  Great source one of my favorites! I consistently see them coming back with good lab results.  Good prices decent selection, shipping time is good enough.  have only tried their oils but like them all.  Have a bunch of their winny and anavar but haven't tried them yet.  I will update once I try them.  Good reps.  My opinion when they are open this is the sponsor you wanna use at least so far in my experience.


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

Purity Source Labs.  Just placed first order. Havent used it yet BUT if its the same EP line I tried from Z then im sure its good.  Cant comment on much just placed the order yesterday. So far communications been great though and it was a good sale the 2+1 sale.  Will update when I know more


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

Auexis-NOT SURE IF THIS IS OK SINCE THEY JUST PULLED THEIR SPONSORSHIP. MODS DELETE IF THIS IS A PROBLEM.  Great source.  Killer oils and The best DBOL I have ever used.  OILS are thick. I think they used apricot oil or something different than most.  Anyway them and AMA are my favs.  Communications shipping everything top notch.  If they were still a sponsor id say them and AMA tied for number 1


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 5, 2013)

*you registered 3 months ago and you already know all ..real interested man! *


----------



## s2h (Oct 5, 2013)

I like honesty...thanks for the reviews....well minus the ass kissing part...

Here at IMF we don't kiss ass....we give LHJO to those we love...


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

because you cant take anything until you register!  how did I not think of that!!!!!!!





World-Pharma.org said:


> *you registered 3 months ago and you already know all ..real interested man! *


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

Also I guess this is sponsor related but Ironmag labs m-sten is killer was so glad to see it come back.  For sure the best ph out in my opinion maybe only thing better was SD.


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 5, 2013)

Also I find most research companies to be sorta fly by night shit operations.  The only one I would trust is RUI have used them a ton always think their stuff work.  BUT lately I have tried Hardcore peptides after I read a good test and review by heavy iron and have been happy with them!  Whether or not they stick around or stay legit who knows that's how research and peptide companies seem to go but for now I like hardcore a lot!


----------



## jadean (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome, thank you for the reviews


----------



## gamma (Oct 6, 2013)

Reviews are always a good thing thx for the input


----------



## rutman (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the honest reviews 


This site needs more of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## s2h (Oct 6, 2013)

M-sten isn't a ph btw.....just clarifying.....


----------



## zdudezdud (Oct 6, 2013)

*AMA *labs great used their orals and oil happy with shipping good packing brittle orals well dbol at least but not problem at all very happy.  Used some of *World-Pharma* orals I got them from someone else so I don't know about shipping times but the orals were great. Got some* Euro-Pharmacies *orals have not used them yet but will update.  Ordered from a sponser i'm dealing with right now *don't want to say name* yet but the Tren was good but Orals have a problem hope it's just the batch I got and they make it right so waiting to see how they handle this before I give review, shipping was fast packing good no problems there.


----------



## Ryano (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for this review bro.


----------



## Vision (Oct 6, 2013)

There is not one UGL out there that is flawless or never had a hiccup, but that's neither here nor there.. The fact of the matter is, know your source..What counts is when your source goes above and beyond to correct any situation, and if they have a limited amount of misfortunes. Your in the black market guys, shit is equally tough for a sponsor too. 
The statement about ass kissing, I only know of one forum that has enough of that, and it's a free forum for sponsors.. Nuff said!

Know your source people, because I see sponsors get flamed that I now for a fact are legit...Hidden agenda at times


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2013)

You want my honest opinion?  Well even you don't you're going to get it...

Unless you're buying Human grade from the pharmacy next door, expect a hit or miss with everyone else. I was going to go ahead and say my PSL plug here but you know what, fuck it.

Order Agent Yes, or World-Pharma - There prices may not be like the others, but at least you can be pretty damn sure whats going in your body, and how sterile that oil is.... 

Im not going to go into anymore than that, Agent Yes, World-Pharma, and Recently I have tried AnabolicPharma-eu and they were pretty spot on... 

If you want quality legal Steroids or PH's IronMagLabs, hands down, no joke, I know the owner, and the people who run it, talk about quality... Id rather have a kick start of MethaDrol Extreme, Super DMZ, or M-sten over Dbol anyday. 


Yes I have been drinking tonight, but my moral judgment is still intact because i'm not going all can of beans on this shit.


----------



## ezjax (Oct 6, 2013)

Everyone says that agent yes is worth the price.  It's amazing that even in anabolics you get what you pay for


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 6, 2013)

Good thread. Repped. Also negged for not tren!


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry old habit of calling all over the counter hormones Pro hormone





s2h said:


> M-sten isn't a ph btw.....just clarifying.....


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 7, 2013)

Love other people chiming in! anyone who wants to come in and add a review of a sponsor please do!  I would love to see this be a community thread with all kinds of people giving their experiences.  And I have heard awesome things about agent yes and World pharma honestly just too broke to try them out haha if im being honest.  Those are the two sources I have never onced used but like to based on the positive feedback I always hear.  I hear agent yes is particularly good with helping people and being a hands on friendly and knowledgeable awesome sourse


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 7, 2013)

the best gear i have ever pinned i cant post the name cause they dont sponsor here, but they use MCT oil... the shit is legit and smooth. Every source should make the swap to MCT oil. With MCT you can do higher dose without crashing it it flows 3cc through a 25 in my quad with ZERO pip.


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the best gear i have ever pinned i cant post the name cause they dont sponsor here, but they use MCT oil... the shit is legit and smooth. Every source should make the swap to MCT oil. With MCT you can do higher dose without crashing it it flows 3cc through a 25 in my quad with ZERO pip.



This is interesting.  I thought MTC's were solid at room temp?  Maybe its just something else in coconut oil that causes this.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 7, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> This is interesting.  I thought MTC's were solid at room temp?  Maybe its just something else in coconut oil that causes this.



nope, it flows all most as good as regular oils through a 22 but through a 25g. gear is crystal clear except tren but but thats tren... I know agent's gear is clear so my guess she uses MCT if thats the case its good, but i have ran blends that normally hurt like hell that are so smooth its unbelievable with MCT. I guess you do not need EO with it because the gear stays suspended better as well.


----------



## independent (Oct 7, 2013)

My best experience is with Costco, always have my script ready and its never bunk.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 7, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Everyone says that agent yes is worth the price.  It's amazing that even in anabolics you get what you pay for



What you see is those that use Agent Yes gear say that and only those that use it.  Until you try something of superior quality you don't know what you are missing.  Your reviews above seem spot on from my experience with a few of them.


----------



## zdudezdud (Oct 7, 2013)

Vision said:


> There is not one UGL out there that is flawless or never had a hiccup, but that's neither here nor there.. The fact of the matter is, know your source..What counts is when your source goes above and beyond to correct any situation, and if they have a limited amount of misfortunes. Your in the black market guys, shit is equally tough for a sponsor too.
> The statement about ass kissing, I only know of one forum that has enough of that, and it's a free forum for sponsors.. Nuff said!
> 
> Know your source people, because I see sponsors get flamed that I now for a fact are legit...Hidden agenda at times



I agree with this 
"..What counts is when your source goes above and beyond to correct any situation"
the Sponsor i was dealing with on an issue is gone now yesterday they were there but today I look and their not in the Sponsor section anylonger guess I'm out of luck. Always a risk


----------



## oufinny (Oct 7, 2013)

zdudezdud said:


> I agree with this
> "..What counts is when your source goes above and beyond to correct any situation"
> the Sponsor i was dealing with on an issue is gone now yesterday they were there but today I look and their not in the Sponsor section anylonger guess I'm out of luck. Always a risk



I agree with this and actually AMA was one who I had a very tardy order with but we kept in good communication with each other and at the end, all was shipped and some very nice extras were added.  I will say I did not have this same experience with another sponsor though a while back, IP Source to be specific, but it was so inconsequential I just moved on and found some I liked better.  

Here is my deal and take, if sponsors make it right that is 90% of the battle; the other part are the intangibles.  Does the gear look good i.e. are labels on straight and frankly on every bottle (some are terrible about this), is the stopped of a high quality, are they all filled to the exact height, does it give bad PIP?  These are what make a sponsor worth going back to when none of these are ever in question nor is the quality of the oil/oral you are buying.  Most people are willing to pay more (subjective based on budget as we are all different) to get this level of service. It will never be Amazon.com but it can be damn near as good when you find the right sponsor.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 7, 2013)

zdudezdud said:


> I agree with this
> "..What counts is when your source goes above and beyond to correct any situation"
> the Sponsor i was dealing with on an issue is gone now yesterday they were there but today I look and their not in the Sponsor section anylonger guess I'm out of luck. Always a risk



this is why you never leave a good sponsor once you find it and taking care of your sponsors is important. I dont sponsor drop really but am happy to point people to my opinion in PM. I have had sponsors send me 4 free bottles because they said hey check this new blend out its bad ass let me know what you think. Those are the ones that are great.



oufinny said:


> I agree with this and actually AMA was one who I had a very tardy order with but we kept in good communication with each other and at the end, all was shipped and some very nice extras were added.  I will say I did not have this same experience with another sponsor though a while back, IP Source to be specific, but it was so inconsequential I just moved on and found some I liked better.
> 
> Here is my deal and take, if sponsors make it right that is 90% of the battle; the other part are the intangibles.  Does the gear look good i.e. are labels on straight and frankly on every bottle (some are terrible about this), is the stopped of a high quality, are they all filled to the exact height, does it give bad PIP?  These are what make a sponsor worth going back to when none of these are ever in question nor is the quality of the oil/oral you are buying.  Most people are willing to pay more (subjective based on budget as we are all different) to get this level of service. It will never be Amazon.com but it can be damn near as good when you find the right sponsor.



I miss IP source he took care of me more often then not. THere was a time he was out of 50mg var that i ordered so he sent me 3,000 ten mg vars. holy shit it was allot of var.


----------



## zdudezdud (Oct 7, 2013)

your right and the only reason I tried a different source was because the one I use was out of something, plus just wanted to try them.  Lesson learned will stay with the one source I like.


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 7, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You want my honest opinion? Well even you don't you're going to get it...
> 
> Unless you're buying Human grade from the pharmacy next door, expect a hit or miss with everyone else. I was going to go ahead and say my PSL plug here but you know what, fuck it.
> 
> ...



Thanks osl means alot coming from you anabolic pharma eu is good to go glad you thought the same bro


----------



## SFW (Oct 8, 2013)

The New sponsor www.TrannyPee4U.net seems very promising.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2013)

SFW said:


> The New sponsor www.TrannyPee4U.net seems very promising.



Don't pimp your liquid oral supplier, we all know you drink that shit you sick asshole.


----------



## bababoeyasf (Oct 31, 2013)

UPDATE All dealings with Purity Source Labs have been great shipping wasn't too bad time wise. Had an issue with a couple broken pieces they were immediate to respond to me and reship which was very cool.  Took one shot so far was very smooth. clear oils are cool. so far very impressed! they have a killer Halloween sale going on right now too


----------



## afg24 (Oct 31, 2013)

Great reviews keep it up buddy!


----------



## s2h (Oct 31, 2013)

Ay..


----------



## Arcticman (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone used anabolic America, other than the reps?


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ay#1

wp#2


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 31, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You want my honest opinion?  Well even you don't you're going to get it...
> 
> Unless you're buying Human grade from the pharmacy next door, expect a hit or miss with everyone else. I was going to go ahead and say my PSL plug here but you know what, fuck it.
> 
> ...


Agree. IMLs designers and pro hormones are top notch!  Every one of them I've used have been just as advertised and no worries about receiving the dreaded seizure letter. I am still a little pissed about them discontinuing cyanostane though which was my personal favorite.


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 1, 2013)

IronMagLabs



You will notice that a lot of guys have spoken highly of IML's orals....and many have said they would rather use them over traditional orals like D-bol, etc.  I have been saying this for years now.  The fact is that several of the orals legally available from supplement companies such as IML are some of the best oral steroids you will ever use.  Not only are several of them more potent muscle builders than traditional oral steroids, but most of them make you look even better (no water retention, increased hardness and vascularity, etc).  

Even more impressive is that every batch of IML's orals are subjected to purity & potency lab testing.  This kind of assurance cannot be provided by UGL's, but because these steroids are still legal, obtaining this type of legitimate testing is not an issue.  This means that these orals, at least in terms of purity & potency, are basically pharm-grade.  What is not to love?  They frequently produce better results...they will never be seized by customs...you will always get exactly what you pay for...and you don't have to deal with any of the bullshit or other issues connected with buying steroids through blackmarket sources.  

I have said it before and I will say it again.  I currently possess just about every oral steroid in production today....and guess what?  Almost all of them are just sitting there...unused...many of them for years.  I could use any of them at any time, but I CHOOSE to use products like M-Sten, Super DMZ, and Methadrol over ALL other traditional orals 90% of the time.  Why wouldnt I?  They make me bigger...stronger...increase hardness & vascularity to a greater degree...and I feel great when using them.  Side effects are minimal...less than what I experience with most traditional orals....and knowing that my product is dosed perfectly, with nothing else inside the cap other than what's on the label, I cannot find any good reason to go back to using shit like D-bol.

Ohhh...and don't forget about price.  With all of these benefits, it would be more than reasonable to pay $100 a bottle for this kind of strength & quality, but they don't cost anywhere close to that...and when using any of the numerous discount codes out there, prices are similar to UGL gear!  Just about everything about these products is superior to traditional UGL orals.  If you don't believe me, try them for yourself.  If eveything I just said above is true, what legitimate reason do you have for continuing to buy the same old shit year after year?  

So, the next time you get ready to do a cycle, go ahead and pick-up your standard injectables, but instead of tossing some more D-bol or Anavar in your cart, do yourself a favor and buy some M-Sten, Super DMZ, or Methadrol...and then you will find out what so many vets world-wide have been saying for years...that some of the best orals ever produced are sold by legal companies, such as IML.  I am convinced that if you try those products once, you will continue to use them again and again.  ​


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the best gear i have ever pinned i cant post the name cause they dont sponsor here, but they use MCT oil... the shit is legit and smooth. Every source should make the swap to MCT oil. With MCT you can do higher dose without crashing it it flows 3cc through a 25 in my quad with ZERO pip.



That is fkg insane! MCT oil is a significant component of my diet. Imagine pinning that shit full of potent gears!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

IML are the goods. It's a real shame though the original DMZ is discontinued


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 1, 2013)

Do the reviews have to be of sources listed here ?


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You want my honest opinion?  Well even you don't you're going to get it...
> 
> Unless you're buying Human grade from the pharmacy next door, expect a hit or miss with everyone else. I was going to go ahead and say my PSL plug here but you know what, fuck it.
> 
> ...



agreed! IML is a great company! but ill plug PSL... I love em. 3 orders in 4th on way and no issues!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2013)

bababoeyasf said:


> Also I find most research companies to be sorta fly by night shit operations. * The only one I would trust is RUI have used them a ton always think their stuff work*.  BUT lately I have tried Hardcore peptides after I read a good test and review by heavy iron and have been happy with them!  Whether or not they stick around or stay legit who knows that's how research and peptide companies seem to go but for now I like hardcore a lot!



HAHAHA i dont see them mentioned here much but they are the other main place I also use! my FIRST RC place and order, 7 years later and i still use them along with our board sponsor here CEM. I just go for what ever is on a better sale at the time.   I havent used hardcore yet but I have also heard good things. 

Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Do the reviews have to be of sources listed here ?



I would probably stick to sponsors that are here, unless its an extreme issue a place is having and you are trying to warn members, just my op.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 1, 2013)

Good advice ,clear answer  , Thank you !


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2013)

blergs. said:


> i would probably stick to sponsors that are here, unless its an extreme issue a place is having and you are trying to warn members, just my op.



+1



/v


----------



## Arcticman (Nov 1, 2013)

There's a lot of other sponsors here. Seems a little strange only a few are getting any reviews.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That is fkg insane! MCT oil is a significant component of my diet. Imagine pinning that shit full of potent gears!!




I ran some pharm (watson) and the test I ran with MCT was so much better. Answered your PM Capt... but nothin can compare to it period. One nice thing too is of course gear will crash, but what i noticed in MCT oil is that it reconstructs FAST. I left some test in my car during a cold night 40 degree's. and it was crashed in the morning. Put it in my heater vent and in 10 mins it was normal.. Pinned it and zero pain from the crash still just as smooth. There was no need to bake, boil it or anything. Didnt have to pop the top and vent it either.


----------



## bababoeyasf (Feb 14, 2014)

Bumping an old thread here. Sorry switched jobs dont sit behind a computer all day anymore lol anyway can update some here. PSL alright lets see here. Feel like their test and deca is good. Some of the test I got is clear and perfectly painless.  There are a couple bottles that are yellow and painful.  I think they work but definitely some pip last about 3 days


----------



## bababoeyasf (Feb 14, 2014)

Back to PSL I hate to say this may catch shit but their anadrol 50 hasnt done jack shit. 100mg a day and nothing to report on just being honest.  Garbage oral maybe I got a bad batch.  Their customer service was really good tho do have to mention that. 

AMA always been good to me great source.  Tried their winny and its straight fire!! Loving their winny its maybe my new fav oral.  Taking at 70mg a day btw


----------



## BigFucker (Feb 14, 2014)

AMA did me good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Feb 15, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> Back to PSL I hate to say this may catch shit but their anadrol 50 hasnt done jack shit. 100mg a day and nothing to report on just being honest.  Garbage oral maybe I got a bad batch.  Their customer service was really good tho do have to mention that.
> 
> AMA always been good to me great source.  Tried their winny and its straight fire!! Loving their winny its maybe my new fav oral.  Taking at 70mg a day btw



I'll be starting the winny myself here in another week or 2 at the same dose. I love the winny from AMA. 70mg daily is my sweet spot.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

have yt to try the ama

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bababoeyasf (Feb 15, 2014)

Sherk said:


> I'll be starting the winny myself here in another week or 2 at the same dose. I love the winny from AMA. 70mg daily is my sweet spot.



I am about to get some more orals from them looks like they changed their mg per pill and arent 10mg anymore. Hope the new batch is as good as what I have now


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 15, 2014)

I tried Clean & Clear liquids, seems to be a very small deep operation, He was pretty fast and the product seems to be of quality. I also bought from Mexgear, product very legit and a good price, what I did not like from them is, they  did not honor what they were promoting and that was a turn off, they promised (at least the Rep) to remedy the situation, but that did not happen. 

I have order from Olympus Pharm and still not have heard from them, but according to their instructions I have to wait certain time, that certain time is very close and nothing. Finally, pending order from legend, it has been a while since I place the order, but they indicated that they were on New years celebration, they have keep it me inform of everything so I pretty much knew what to expect, very good offers from time to time, but I need more consistency and faster delivery time to get my liquids. 

These were test orders to measure services and products from the selected sources.  Still looking for a permanent liquids supplier.  I got one more to go ( I can comment since I have not order from them), they look promising since they have all the balance I was looking for, will see how that goes.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

mlg-generous with pills decent td time quality and overfill products

crimson pharma-fastest td ive had. quality ear nice selection no pip and also slghtly iver filled veryfast

mfl-great people and fast td

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think we should have a sponsor review section, with something like an open poll were people can kinda vote towards good or bad and comment on sponsors, seen this on another forum pretty cool


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

heckler thatd be a brilliant idea!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> UNCLE Z- ordered maybe year half ago. Again SHIT shipping time waited over a month. Tried both the uncle z line and the EP line. both oils and orals. Was impressed by everything! Even did the domestic option once and shipping on that was very good. Infact I actually liked this source until we went AWOL like a year or so ago and honestly that would probably scare me from ever ordering again. Other than that I liked Z alot



Agreed...at that time everything was great.  Don't know what is going on now, though.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> Also I guess this is sponsor related but Ironmag labs m-sten is killer was so glad to see it come back. For sure the best ph out in my opinion maybe only thing better was SD.



Hell yes it is.  The Super DMZ 3.0 is even stronger (it is M-sten, Dimethazine, and 1-alpha).  By the way, neither the M-sten or the Super DMZ 3.0 are "PH's"...they are 100% fully active oral steroids...and very potent ones at that!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> Also I find most research companies to be sorta fly by night shit operations. The only one I would trust is RUI have used them a ton always think their stuff work. BUT lately I have tried Hardcore peptides after I read a good test and review by heavy iron and have been happy with them! Whether or not they stick around or stay legit who knows that's how research and peptide companies seem to go but for now I like hardcore a lot!



They are one of the FEW companies which 3rd party lab tests all theur products...and the raws are made in the U.S.  They are very good and will likely be around long-term.  The owners are experienced business men and have a reputation for putting out good products.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2014)

My honest review

1# uncle z ep line cheap inexpensive and very effective
2# wp good gear prices high
3#mlg cheap effective tren e wasn't great for me
4# naps g-p batch to batch fire the cook
5# steroidsforyou Eric is a douche stay away


----------



## vassille (Feb 22, 2014)

Used uncle z from here and his stuff is consistently good. 
Tried his oils and some orals all fine. 
His prices are also reasonable especially bulk buying


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 22, 2014)

MLG  good oils I have ran Test Cyp and Tren A also ran some var I believe g2g but first time I ran var. The TD was good for me also good customer service.
MFL   Oils look good so far only ran Test Cyp.. Fast TD and good customer service.
Stealgear  Caber haven't ran as of yet but looks legit. Good TD and customer service. 
Bluesky ran  Exemestane, Tada and T3 all seemed to work well fast shipping.
Hardcore ran Exemestane,  T3 and Clen worked well


----------



## Swolldier (Jun 2, 2014)

Great info. Please keep reviews coming


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 2, 2014)

How about SFY?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 25, 2014)

How do you find all these websites in order to see what they have to offer,and prices? Thanks


----------



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

great thread, iv never ordered any off the net, but am kinda in a bind now, so iv been doubling up my research hoping to find some legit sources. IM in canada though so I'm kind of leaning towards a domestic site to eliminate the risk of it getting stopped at customs. Anyone have any good canadian sources?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 16, 2014)

*AMA* - killer gear fast

*IronMag Research Chems* - finest research chemicals on the net


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 16, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *AMA* - killer gear fast
> 
> *IronMag Research Chems* - finest research chemicals on the net



Yeah, I never really hear anything bad about those guys--tried a few of their things and was very pleased.  Seems to be a very good UGL.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2014)

*mike arnold and heavyiron what about me ?  tell guys..*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 17, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *mike arnold and heavyiron what about me ?  tell guys..*


Your not special anymore


----------



## jadean (Aug 17, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I think we should have a sponsor review section, with something like an open poll were people can kinda vote towards good or bad and comment on sponsors, seen this on another forum pretty cool


This please, I think it would be a good time to have this. Except maybe to make a review you would have to have some gear porn to prove you have used them.


----------



## bababoeyasf (Aug 17, 2014)

I realize I am the idiot who shops around or gets suckered into a deal and strays from my good source which is ama. AMA has never done me wrong. Since then I ordered from PSL and steel gear and both are now gone...I did also just order from RC labs I have been hearing good things but haven't tried them yet. Will update once I get product and test it. Someone did lab max test on rcs tren e and test snd both tested good so I do like that.  Honestly though if I could go back and give ama the money I wasted on sale stuff thru psl and steel gear I'd do that in a second


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 17, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *mike arnold and heavyiron what about me ? tell guys..*



Everyone already knows your gear is awesome!


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol.... This thread just got great.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My best experience is with Costco, always have my script ready and its never bunk.



Can you actually get gear other than just test at Costco??


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Swolen22 said:


> Can you actually get gear other than just test at Costco??



probably depends on what your doc prescribes


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 19, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *mike arnold and heavyiron what about me ?  tell guys..*



Im not Heavy, but WP is a great guy - top shelf gear - gtg fo sho !

Also, shout out to the green goddess - her d bol is so legit - getting back pumps and cramps - pure fire.


----------

